# The Knock Out Karate Chop



## socksquatch (Aug 27, 2007)

Proof that it does in fact knock you out. That took him 21 years to master? 









The KO Karate Chop Video


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

If done by someone who can do it properly it feels like a brick smashing into your face. Unfortunately most Karate dojo's are not proper Karate dojo's.


----------



## socksquatch (Aug 27, 2007)

Judoka said:


> If done by someone who can do it properly it feels like a brick smashing into your face. Unfortunately most Karate dojo's are not proper Karate dojo's.


A brick to the face?


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha thats funny. I tried this at my own before, but I didnt know where to land the chop. I punched like 2 0times and felt nothing but then I hit the area and my neck was a little lame.


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

Closing your fist and aiming for the chin = 1 sec
:fight02:


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Chances of landing a perfect KO karate chop in an actual combat situation? Next to zero.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

21 years to master chopping the collar bone and KO'ing someone. Save some time and read this quote:


Green Scape said:


> Closing your fist and aiming for the chin = 1 sec


Wonder if the magical chop works if the guy is tense.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

socksquatch said:


> A brick to the face?


Im talking about a chop to your jaw not neck, And not a light chop either. People disregard Karate but if it's proper it can be *a lot* better then people think.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't think he could KO chop Fujita's neck. It's pretty cool, but it might not be too effective in MMA.


----------



## TerribleOne (Jul 12, 2007)

I just cant believe it. TV can skew things too easily, and taping something to someones forehead and looking at a machine I have never seen before isn't convincing. Let alone how easy it would be to stage the entire thing because it is edited film.

Ill believe it when I am there, in person watching it done, and when the guy goes out, I stick my ass in his face and he doesn't protest.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Green Scape said:


> Closing your fist and aiming for the chin = 1 sec
> :fight02:


I was hoping for someone else than me to say that


----------



## traf_quake (Jan 17, 2007)

this is actually true....there's a nerve cluster in the neck called the brachial nerve....when you hit it hard enough it messes with the electrical implulses to your brain causing a flash knockout...in a lot of police and military seminars they tell officers to strike the neck with the forarm instead of punching them since if u miss and punch someone in the throat you can kill them but if you forearm strike them in the neck it's a flash knockout...i'm actually seen demos of it......but i've never seen someone go under for that long like in the movie which does leave me to wonder if some of it was staged....but brachial nerve knockout = true


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Aha! So thats how Serra beat GSP!


----------



## socksquatch (Aug 27, 2007)

Green Scape said:


> Closing your fist and aiming for the chin = 1 sec
> :fight02:


true!


----------



## aGenius (Feb 5, 2007)

1) chopping motion vs. direct or winding through defences strikes with hands, feet, etc. 

2) accuracy and probability of KO? 

3) defensive positioning while attempted?

Concentional striking wins 80% of the time, and jumps up to 97% if karate chop is not directed to the head. haha.


----------

